# ثوره على الكود المصرى لأحمال الزلازل ونقابة المهندسين المصريه



## أسامه نواره (13 فبراير 2012)

لابد وأن ننظر للمهندس حديث التخرج بعين الشفقه وكذلك المهندس ذو الخبره فى التصميم والمقيم فى مصر والذى لم يتعامل مع الكودات العالميه وكذلك الذى لم يسافر الى دول الخليج وذلك فى حالة استخدام الكود المصرى للاحمال الزالزل سواء قبل 2008 أو الكود الجديد لاحمال الزلازل 2008 لان الباحث فى هذا الكود ومصادر نقله سواء الكود الاوربى الموحد eurocode 2004 أو الكود الامريكى ACI R318 فسوف يجد العجب فى الكود المصرى والذى معه فى نهاية الموضوع والدراسه اذا استخدمنا هذا الكود وتطبيقه على أى منشأ نجد أنفسنا أمام مبنى غير مدروس زلزاليا وكما وأنه وللاسف مازالت الجامعات والمناهج فى الجامعات المصريه لم تواكب التطور الكبير مع البرامج الحديثه والتطور الهائل فى البلدان العربيه من حولنا فى الاشكال العجيبه والارتفاعات العاليه فى المبانى وبكل تأكيد تم دراسة ذلك جيدا زلزاليا وكما أن غالبية المكاتب فى مصر لاتقوم بعمل دراسة زلزاليه اعتمادا على عدم المراجعه الجيده من قبل المجمعه العشريه واعتمادا على نتائج استخدام الكود المصرى يعطى نتائج صغيره يمكن اهمال تأثير الزلازل من الاصل أما المشاريع الكبيره فالطبع يشترط استخدام كودات اجنبيه ليس منها الكود المصرى للزلازل 
وكما أن نقابة المهندسيين لم تقم بالدور المكمل للجامعه ولم تقم بعمل دورات فى البرامج المستخدمه فى دراسة الزلازل ومن أهمها طبعا برنامج الايتابس ولم تقم بعمل دورات لمخاطر وطرق مقاومة الزلازل وخصوصا للمهندس حديث التخرج 
واذا بحثنا فى الكود المصرى لاحمال الزلازل 2008 نجد الاتى :-
1-	فكما نعرف فان الكود المصرى منقول من الكود الاوربى الموحد 2004 ولكن يوجد فى الكود الاوربى منحنيين لطريقة طيف التجاوب المرن تم استخدام المنحنى الثانى فى الكود المصرى ولكن بالبحث فى هذا المنحنى نجد أنه يستخدم فى حالة المناطق الزلزاليه ذات شده زلزاليه لاتزيد عن 5.50 ريختر كما يلى 







ولكن وكما نعرف أن زلزال 1992 كانت شدته الزلزاليه 5.80 ريختر وكان مركزه مدينة الفيوم وكما أن شبه جزيرة سيناء قريبه جدا من خليج العقبه وهو الذى توجد زلازل قد تصل الى 6.50 ريختر فكيف تم ذلك ؟؟
2-	الذى نقل كود وأحمال الزلازل من الكود الاوربى لم يستطع أن يبتعد عن الكود الامريكى فتم ادخال معامل المطاوعه R =response modification factor ولكن لماذا ؟؟ وما تأثير ذلك على قيم القوى المستنتجه من هذا التعديل ................ لننظر 
الصوره التاليه توضح القانون فى الكود الاوربى الموحد 





والذى يوضح قييمة ( q ) وأن قيمتها لاتزيد عن 4.50 فى أسوأ الحالات كما فى الصوره التاليه وأن قيمتها المتوسطه =3.00





أما فى الكود المصرى فتم ادخال قيمة R كما يلى لااعرف لماذا ؟؟





واذا بحثنا عن قيمة R فى الكود المصرى فسوف نجد قيمتها كما يلى وهى منقوله من الكود الامريكى والتى تتراوح قيمتها بين 3.50 حتى 7.00 يعنى بمتوسط 5.50





اذن نحن أمام منحنى يستخدم لاستنتاج قوى اساتيكيه للمناطق التى لايزيد فيها الزلزال عن 5.50 ريختر تم استخدام معاملات أكبر من المسموح به فى القانون نفسه أى أننا أمام قانون سوف نستنتج منه قوى استاتيكيه زلزاليه يمكن أن نقول انها سوف لاتزيد عن 4.00 ريختر 
3-	اذا بحثنا فى تراكيب الاحمال المستخدمه فى دراسة الزلازل على المبنى فى الكود المصرى للخرسانه فسوف نجد أنها كما يلى





واذا بحثنا فى الكود الامريكى والمأخوذ عنه تراكيب الاحمال فسوف نجد أنها كما يلى 





ومما سبق فى النقطه رقم 3 سوف نجد أن تراكيب الاحمال فى الكود المصرى سوف تعطى نتائج أقل بكثير من تراكيب الاحمال فى الكود الامريكى 
الخلاصه يمكن القول أن واضعى الكود المصرى لاحمال الزلازل 2008 يقولون لنا نحن المهندسين انسوا موضوع الزلازل وريحوا دماغكم مافيش زلازل فى مصر


----------



## red bired (13 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي اسامة :
العبد لله من ليبيا مهندس مدني خريج 2009 نحن ندرس التصميم باستخدام الكود الامريكي نتيجة ان جل اساتذة القسم درسوا في امريكيا ولذلك نحمد الله علي أنه ليس لدينا كود من أساسه لانه حتي الكود المصري او السوري ماهو الا اعادة نسخ للكود البريطاني بالنسبة للكود المصري فلماذا تستخدم الكود المصري من الاساس 
وانت سيد العارفين انه لايعيلا علي الكود الامريكي في هندسة الزلازل


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (13 فبراير 2012)

نرجو التفاعل ومراسله النقابه


----------



## WAMI XXX (13 فبراير 2012)

اكيد ليهم اسبابهم 
لان الكود ما بيحطوهش اى حد
او واحد لواحده ده طقم دكاترة كبير قوى و منهم اللى بيبقى جايين من بره امريكا و اوروبا فبيجيبوا من الاخر و يبدأوا من حيث بدأ الاخرون و ينقلوا الاكواد بتاعهم 
كم انت عظيم ايها المصرى
بس هما اكيد ليهم دراسات و عندهم سجلات خلتهم يعملوا كده و ينقلوا الاكواد و يعدلوا تعديلات تفقع
و فى الاخر الكود بيطلع بصورة زى الفل حاجة تجيب الشلل
بس السجلات دى فى مصر بقى سر عسكرى 
يعنى العالم كله ليه سجلات زلازل و معروفة
دا احنا فى مصر هنا ملقيناش سجلات نصمم بيها بطريقة Time History رحنا متصرفين و شغالين على Elecentro اللى هو حصل فى امريكا اساسا
و ده ليه لان زلازل مصر عيب يتكشف على الاغراب 

و كود الاحمال 2008 بيقلك لازم تصمم باستخدام سجلات موثقة و مفيش اى سجلات لاى زلازل فى مصر كلها 
و محدش فاهم حاجة خالص


----------



## WAMI XXX (13 فبراير 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> لابد وأن ننظر للمهندس حديث التخرج بعين الشفقه وكذلك المهندس ذو الخبره فى التصميم والمقيم فى مصر والذى لم يتعامل مع الكودات العالميه وكذلك الذى لم يسافر الى دول الخليج وذلك فى حالة استخدام الكود المصرى للاحمال الزالزل سواء قبل 2008 أو الكود الجديد لاحمال الزلازل 2008 لان الباحث فى هذا الكود ومصادر نقله سواء الكود الاوربى الموحد eurocode 2004 أو الكود الامريكى aci r318 فسوف يجد العجب فى الكود المصرى والذى معه فى نهاية الموضوع والدراسه اذا استخدمنا هذا الكود وتطبيقه على أى منشأ نجد أنفسنا أمام مبنى غير مدروس زلزاليا وكما وأنه وللاسف مازالت الجامعات والمناهج فى الجامعات المصريه لم تواكب التطور الكبير مع البرامج الحديثه والتطور الهائل فى البلدان العربيه من حولنا فى الاشكال العجيبه والارتفاعات العاليه فى المبانى وبكل تأكيد تم دراسة ذلك جيدا زلزاليا وكما أن غالبية المكاتب فى مصر لاتقوم بعمل دراسة زلزاليه اعتمادا على عدم المراجعه الجيده من قبل المجمعه العشريه واعتمادا على نتائج استخدام الكود المصرى يعطى نتائج صغيره يمكن اهمال تأثير الزلازل من الاصل أما المشاريع الكبيره فالطبع يشترط استخدام كودات اجنبيه ليس منها الكود المصرى للزلازل
> وكما أن نقابة المهندسيين لم تقم بالدور المكمل للجامعه ولم تقم بعمل دورات فى البرامج المستخدمه فى دراسة الزلازل ومن أهمها طبعا برنامج الايتابس ولم تقم بعمل دورات لمخاطر وطرق مقاومة الزلازل وخصوصا للمهندس حديث التخرج
> واذا بحثنا فى الكود المصرى لاحمال الزلازل 2008 نجد الاتى :-
> 1- فكما نعرف فان الكود المصرى منقول من الكود الاوربى الموحد 2004 ولكن يوجد فى الكود الاوربى منحنيين لطريقة طيف التجاوب المرن تم استخدام المنحنى الثانى فى الكود المصرى ولكن بالبحث فى هذا المنحنى نجد أنه يستخدم فى حالة المناطق الزلزاليه ذات شده زلزاليه لاتزيد عن 5.50 ريختر كما يلى
> ...



عندهم حق الصراحة
الخرسانة بتاع مصر سرها باتع
و المهندسين المصريين بسم الله ما شاء الله لا بتفرق معاهم زلازل و لا اى حاجة خالص


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اتوجه بالشكر الجزيل للمهندس اسامة نوارة والذي هو في الحقيقة نوارة ومنارة علم ، يتحفنا ويدخلنا في نقاشات هندسية عميقة كل فترة تساعدنا على الفهم الهندسي الصحيح للتصميم ، والدخول في اختالافات الكودات مما يوسع مداركنا فيها .
ولن اتكلم في الموضوع الذي طرحه المهندس اسامه فاؤلي العلم في هذا المجال هم اقدر مني بالحديث فيه وما علي الا المتابعة والتعلم.
ولكن هذه المشاركة لن تكون في مجال الدفاع او النقض للكود المصري في مجال الزلازل .
فمشكلة تعارض الكودات المحلية مع الكودات العالمية موجودة في اكثر من بلد عربي وخصوصا في الدول التي تتبع الكودات المحلية والتي تشترط تطبيق الكودات المحلية ولا تعترف بالكودات العالمية .
وتظهر هذه المشكلة بشكل واضح ويدعو للاستغراب عندما يتم تصميم المشاريع الكبيرة على كودات عالمية خارج البلد ويطلب ان يتم تصديقها واعتمادها من النقابات والجهات المختصة في ذلك البلد والتي تعتمد الكود المحلي والذي يصدر بقانون ومخالفة الكود المحلي تعني عدم التقيد بالقانون وفي ذلك مخالفة صريحة .
وهنا يدب الخلاف مع اول بند في التدقيق وهو الاحمالloads وعوامل التصعيد للاحمال ultimate loads وتراكبها load combinations حيث نجد الاختلاف الكبير بينها ؟!!!.
وهنا يبرز التساؤل من الكود الذي يسود او يتقدم على الاخر عند التدقيق وخصوصا للمشاريع الكبيرة والتي يتم تصميمها على كود العالمي ام الكود المحلي والذي نقل وخلط مع الكودات الاخرى ومن ثم عدل (تحت ذريعة ان هذه التعديلات بناءا على الدراسات المحلية ومستوى التنفيذ وظروف العمل ؟؟!!!!! ).
وللمشاركة بقية.​


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 فبراير 2012)

red bired قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي اسامة :
> العبد لله من ليبيا مهندس مدني خريج 2009 نحن ندرس التصميم باستخدام الكود الامريكي نتيجة ان جل اساتذة القسم درسوا في امريكيا ولذلك نحمد الله علي أنه ليس لدينا كود من أساسه لانه حتي الكود المصري او السوري ماهو الا اعادة نسخ للكود البريطاني بالنسبة للكود المصري فلماذا تستخدم الكود المصري من الاساس
> وانت سيد العارفين انه لايعيلا علي الكود الامريكي في هندسة الزلازل



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اذا كنا كدول من العالم الثالث (الدول العربيه جمعاء) ننقل عن الاكواد العالميه سواء باستخدام بنقل أصل الكود كما عندكم فى بلدنا العزيز ليبيا أو كما فى مصر فى محاولة تخصيص وعمل كود بالطبع فى كلتا الحالتيين هو نقل وهذا فى حد ذاته لا يعيبنا كدول عربيه لاننا لن نضع رؤسنا فى الرمال أو نتكبر على هذه الاكواد ونحن لانملك من الدراسه شئ ولكن أنا هنا أحب أن افتح موضوع لننتبه اليه جميعا وهو موضوع كبير وكما ذكر أستاذنا الفاضل المهندس رزق والذى سوف أرد عليه لاحقا أن هناك مشاكل ومشاكل كبيره والتى تتطلب حلول تنفيذيه عند التقدم من قبل الشركات العالميه لاعتماد المشاريع فى أحد البلدان العربيه وكما أن الكثير من المهندسيين القائميين على هذه المشاريع سواء فى المراجعه أو التنفيذ يجهلون هذه الاكواد لانهم لم يدرسوها وكذلك لم تقم الجامعات بدورها وكذلك النقابات الهندسيه وما نحن هنا الا لنحاول فتح ودراسة الموضوع للنهوض بهذا الوطن الغالى من المحيط الى الخليج بعد هذه الثورات العظيمه لكى يكون هناك كود عربى موحد للخرسانه واخر للزلازل واخر فى الطب واخر فى شتى العلوم والذى تظهر معه شخصية المهندس العربى والتى عندها سوف تتحترم أى شركه عالميه التعامل على هذا الكود لانه قد تم دراسته جيدا وعندئذ نكون نحن أمه عربيه فى مصافى الدول المتقدمه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## elmasry25012012 (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## moss2000 (13 فبراير 2012)

اخوتى الأفاضل 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ابهرنى جداً المناقشة القيمة التى طرحها مهندسنا الكبير اسامة نوارة والذى أتابع مواضيعة بعناية تامة
مع تحفظى الشديد للردود التى لا تثرى الموضوع والتى تحتوي على تهكم على الهندسة بمصر ومهندسى مصر - ولا اجد من الداعى بهذا الموضوع ذكر من هو المهندس المصرى بمصر والعالم العربى وكذلك بالبلاد المتقدمة ومنها امريكا نفسها
عموما - لا أدرى تاريخ مصر الزلزالي الذى تتحدثون عنة او سجلات الزلازل والكل يعلم ان الزلازل شئ جديد على الوطن العربى بالكامل
وانا متفق تماماً معكم بتقدم الغرب بالهندسة عموما وطبعا بهندسة الزلازل لعوامل كثيرة من تقدم وخلافة وايضا لتعرضهم لموجات الزلازل التى تدفعهم للدراسة المستفيضة 
ولكن بافتراض أنة لا يوجد اى زلازل باميركا هل سيقومون بكل تلك الأبحاث على هذا الموضوع ؟
أخيرا من وضع كود الخرسانة بمصر وكذلك كود الزلازل علماء إجلاء لا نستطيع ان نقلل من شانهم - مع ملاحظة انتى ومنذ فترة طويلة لا اعمل بالكود المصرى بحكم عدم تواجدا بمصر وللأسف غير متابع للكود المصرى عموما
أخيرا ارجو التوفيق للجميع 
مع تحياتى
البارودى


----------



## WAMI XXX (14 فبراير 2012)

moss2000 قال:


> اخوتى الأفاضل
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> ابهرنى جداً المناقشة القيمة التى طرحها مهندسنا الكبير اسامة نوارة والذى أتابع مواضيعة بعناية تامة
> مع تحفظى الشديد للردود التى لا تثرى الموضوع والتى تحتوي على تهكم على الهندسة بمصر ومهندسى مصر - ولا اجد من الداعى بهذا الموضوع ذكر من هو المهندس المصرى بمصر والعالم العربى وكذلك بالبلاد المتقدمة ومنها امريكا نفسها
> ...




انا اتفهمت غلط
يا ريتنى ما رديت خالص 
انا مهندس مصرى شغال بره مصر ازاى هتريق على الهندسة بمصر و مهندسين مصر
كل كلامى كان على الكود المصرى و التهكم على الكود المصرى فقط اللى انا عن نفسى (و بتكلم عن نفسى بس هنا و مش بعمم) عامل زى اللغز فى حاجات كتير و طلاسم مش مفهومة و فيه نقط كتير مش واضحة ليا انا 
و بعد ما عبرت عن فقعتى من الكود قلت رأيى فى موضوع مهندس اسامه

ولو فيه حاجة امسح بيها الرد بتاعى كنت مسحته و ريحت و استريحت بس للاسف مش ظاهرة عندى اداة التعديل و الحذف للردود
و ربنا يكرم و يوفق الجميع


----------



## abdelbaky (14 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أشكر كل زميل علق أو قال رأيه و أن أختلف معه بعض الزملاء, وأرجو أن تتسع صدورنا لبعض للأسف الشديد يوجد قصور شديد في مواضع كثيرة من الكود المصري وفتح باب المناقشة هو بتأكيد بنية إصلاح هذا القصور في الكود لأن الدكاترة القائمين علي وضع الكود درسوا في عدة جامعات مختلفة ولما كان معظم الدكاترة خريجي بريطانيا و اسكتلندا كان الكود القديم لحد ما قريب من بعضه لكن الأن تجد أن الكود عبارة عن جزر مختلفة لتنوع عدد الدكاترة الواضعين له وإختلاف البلدان التي درسوا بها كما أن معهد بحوث البناء المنوط به إعداد الكودات يبدو أن القائمين عليه معندهمش وقت لأنهم مشغولين بأشغالهم الخاصة والنقابة ليس لها دور بالمرة في هذه الناحية وللأسف الكود السوري ترجمة للكود السوري بالنص وسبق للجامعة العربي عمل كود عربي موحد لكن للأسف كل دكتور شارك فيه تأثر بكود البلد التي درس بها, لابد من المهندسين العمل علي أن يكون للنقابة دور فعال في إخراج كود يكون جدير بالعمل به لأنني والله بكون حزين جدا لما أجد جنوب أفريقيا و الهند وفنزويلا وغيرهم كوداتهم معترف بها في معظم البرامج الإنشائية المعروفة ولا يوجد إعتراف بأي كود عربي أرجو أن يكون لنا جميعا دور في ذلك


----------



## abdelbaky (14 فبراير 2012)

اسف جدا لبعض الأخطاء في المشاركة السابقة وهذا التعديل:
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=313736#ixzz1mLMgg9BF


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أشكر كل زميل علق أو قال رأيه إن أختلف معه بعض الزملاء, وأرجو أن تتسع صدورنا لبعض للأسف الشديد يوجد قصور شديد في مواضع كثيرة من الكود المصري وفتح باب المناقشة هو بالتأكيد بنية إصلاح هذا القصور في الكود لأن الدكاترة القائمين علي وضع الكود درسوا في عدة جامعات مختلفة ولما كان معظم الدكاترة خريجي بريطانيا و اسكتلندا كان الكود القديم لحد ما قريب من بعضه وقريب من الكود الأنجليزي لكن الأن تجد أن الكود عبارة عن جزر مختلفة لتنوع عدد الدكاترة الواضعين له وإختلاف البلدان التي درسوا بها كما أن معهد بحوث البناء المنوط به إعداد الكودات يبدو أن القائمين عليه معندهمش وقت لأنهم مشغولين بأشغالهم الخاصة والنقابة ليس لها دور بالمرة في هذه الناحية وللأسف الكود السوري ترجمة للكود الأمريكي بالنص وسبق للجامعة العربي عمل كود عربي موحد لكن للأسف كل دكتور شارك فيه تأثر بكود البلد التي درس بها, لابد للمهندسين العمل علي أن يكون للنقابة دور فعال في إخراج كود يكون جدير بالعمل أو علي الأقل مناقشة وإبداء الملاحظات لتداركها وتصحيحها, لأنني والله بكون حزين جدا لما أجد جنوب أفريقيا و الهند وفنزويلا وغيرهم كوداتهم معترف بها في معظم البرامج الإنشائية المعروفة ولا يوجد إعتراف بأي كود عربي أرجو أن يكون لنا جميعا دور في ذلك


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 فبراير 2012)

اولا اشكر الاخ المهندس القدير المهندس رزق على كلماته التى لااستحقها منه وادعوا الله أن يكون هذا العمل لوجهه تعالى وأن يكون هذا المنتدى الموقر قبلة ومنارة العلم للمهندسيين العرب
ولكن وكما ذكرت مهندسنا العزيز ماذا نفعل عند التعارض بين الاكواد العالميه وبين الكود المحلى وكما تعرف أن أى شركه عالميه لابد وأن يكون همها المطلق هو الربحيه وتتعامل معنا كعرب على أساس أننا دول العالم الثالث المتخلف وعندما تحث مشكله فى أى مشروع يمكن التحيل عليها بين الاكواد المختلفه وبالطبع سوف يتم اللجود للكود الاقل كلفه للمشروع ولذلك ما هو الحل وما هو السبيل فى النهوض بالمهندس المدنى لكى يواكب هذه الكودات وكيف نبنى كود له شخصيه عربيه فى ظل الوضع الحالى وكيف يتم ذلك وكما تعرف أن هناك سلبيات كثيره سواء من قبل المهندس نفسه أو من قبل دولته أو من قبل النقابات الهندسيه التى ينتمى اليها هذا المهندس 
وعندما قمت بعمل مقارنه بين الكود المصرى للزلازل والاكواد الاخرى ما قصدت بذلك الا للبحث والدراسه والتنقيب من قبلنا نحن المهندسيين فمنا مازال طالبا عندما يقرأ هذا الموضوع يمكن أن يسأل أستاذه فى الجامعه للمراجعه ومنا من يعمل استشارى فى مكتب به خبرات أجنبيه فيمكن أن يدفعنا الى الطريق الصحيح ومنا من يعمل مصمم انشائى قيمكن أن يوجهنا الى السلبيات والايجابيات لذلك لابد وأن نبدأ بالعمل الجماعى للنهوض لرفع مستوانا كمهندسيين قائميين على مسؤليات قد تكون السبب فى نهوض هذه الامه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 فبراير 2012)

moss2000 قال:


> اخوتى الأفاضل
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> ابهرنى جداً المناقشة القيمة التى طرحها مهندسنا الكبير اسامة نوارة والذى أتابع مواضيعة بعناية تامة
> مع تحفظى الشديد للردود التى لا تثرى الموضوع والتى تحتوي على تهكم على الهندسة بمصر ومهندسى مصر - ولا اجد من الداعى بهذا الموضوع ذكر من هو المهندس المصرى بمصر والعالم العربى وكذلك بالبلاد المتقدمة ومنها امريكا نفسها
> ...



أساذنا المعلم المهندس مصطفى البارودى أولا أنا سعيد جدا بوجودك فى المنتدى 
ثانيا أنا لااستحق منك هذا الكلام الطيب فهذه شهاده من استاذ كبير 
ثالثا نحن نعرف مدى حب المهندس المصرى وغيرته على بلده ويحزن كثيرا لما يراه ويصنعه من نجاح فى البلدان الاخرى ويكون هو العامل الاساسى فيه ولكن فى بعض الاوقات يخونه التعبير وينقلب بعض من هذا الحب الى انتقاد وسقم للشعور باستحالة الاصلاح ولكن بعد الثوره العظيمه ان شاء الله سوف نتغير الى الامام وسوف يختفى هذا الشعور
رابعا منتدى المهندسيين العرب يناديك بدوره أخرى فى برنامج الايتابس للزلازل لاحدى مشاريعك لان دوره السيف 12 علامه فارقه للمهندس المدنى المصمم جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
خامسا نحن فى حاجه ماسه الى مشاركاتكم البناءه والتى يحتاجها كل مهندس 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (14 فبراير 2012)

اللى اقدر اقولة انى متابع للموضوع بدهشة ​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (10 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك م أسامة 

فأنا معك في أنة تم عكس معاملات type 1 مع معاملات type2 ,كما هو واضح بالكود الاوربي المنقول منه الكود المصري في حساب الزلازل سوي معاملات R , وحالات التحميل





محمد ابو مريم قال:


> واليكم الكود المصري والاوربي وملف التصميم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ملاحظات مهمه جدا يا باشمهندس اسامه وجاري البحث والتدقيق في الاسباب وسيتم الاتصال ان شاء الله بلجنة الكود المصري للاستفسار عن الاسباب التي ادت الي ذلك واستيضاح الامر منهم .........وبارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## السيدنصير (11 أبريل 2012)

بجدمناقشة ثرية وفعالة


----------



## eng_moukble (17 سبتمبر 2012)

لازم نراسل نقابة المهندسين الموضوع خطير للدرجه دى


----------



## Do It (17 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوووووووووع اكتر من رائع 
اتذكر ايام مشروووع التخرج لم نستطع استخدام طريقة ibc في تحليل قوى الرياح والزلازل لنقص بعض المعاملات بحثنا عن قيمها ولم نجدها .
واضططرنا لاستخدام الطريقة القديمة 97 ubc >
في الحقيقة نحتاج الي مراكز ابحااااااااااااااااااااث وباحثين ...... (الوطن العربي يوجد فيه العديد من المهندسين لكن للاسف لايوجد هندسة )


----------



## Eng.adel nagy (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*اود شكرالبش مهندس اسامه لانى فعلا استفتدت
اخوكم عادل ناجى طالب هندسه
*


----------



## أسامه مصطفى (26 أغسطس 2013)

فعلا موضوع مهم يحتاج الى مراجعه ودراسه


----------



## nour_eng_22 (26 أغسطس 2013)

هو طالما الكود المصرى او السورى منقول من اكواد اوربية ليه بناخدنا بيه ... مفروض تعمل اختبارات و تعمل الكود بتاعك اللى يناسب الظروف المحيطة او بناخد باى كود عالمى ولا اى وجع دماغ... لكن لأ شيل شوية صفحات و عدل شوية يطلع الكود المصرى او السورى..مفروض يكون فى مرجعية للاكواد


----------



## زكوان أبولبدة (8 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
الشكر الجزيل للمهندس اسامة نوارة اسهامه في عون المهندسين العرب على الفهم الهندسي الصحيح للتصميم و ارجو من الله القدير على ان يحسن له من فيض كرمه


----------



## محمود علام (21 ديسمبر 2013)

يا رب المهندسين يطالبوا بإصلاح أحوالهم زى كل المهن فى مصر بطرق سلمية


----------



## Abeer Farouk (22 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم

حضرتك عندك حق في موضوع النقل من الكودات ولكن تعقيبا علي كلام حضرتك فالكود المصري مش بالسوء للدرجة اللي ذكرتها وتعليقا ع كلام حضرتك اوضح بعض النقاط :-
اولا: الكود المصري فيه 2 منحني لطيف التجاوب واشترط استخدام المنحني الثاني في حالة المباني الساحلية وبالتالي منطقة زي شبه جزيرة سيناء هتتحل طبقا للمنحني الثاني وكده مفيش تعارض مع الكود الاوربي-
ثانيا: بالنسبة لشده الزلازل المذكورة ف الكود الاوربي فالكلام عن قياس شدة الزلازل باستخدام( a( surface-wave magnitude, Msوليس مقياس ريختر والمعروف باسم (Local Richter Magnitude ,ML) , وبالتالي قبل ما نقارن لازم الاول نوحد ال Scale -لانه في فرق في النتائج بين الاثنين وفي صورة انا رفعتها بتوضح الفرق بين المقياسين. ووارد ان التعارض بين الكودين ف النقطة دي يتلاشي
ثالثا: بالنسبة لقيمة (R , q ) والمعروف ب معامل تخفيض المقاومة -فانا بتفق مع حضرتك فيها واذا كان الفرق مش كبير بالدرجة اللي حضرتك ذكرتها لان لو المنشأ ذو ممطوليه كافية فالمعامل بيوصل ف الاوربي الي 5.85 تقريبا وف المصري 7 
وممكن الفرق ده يتعوض ف Load combination لانها اقل ف الاوربي من المصري والامريكي =
الكود الاوربي ν=0.3 , D+νL+E في المنشأت العادية
في حين ان الكود المصري بياخد 1.12D+νL+E وν=0.25
ووفي حين ان ال combination في الامريكي اكبر ( 1.2D+L+E ) الا انه في المناطق ذات الشدة الزلزالية قليلة نسبيا زي (catogry A,B)يسمح باخذ الزلازل في اتجاه واحد فقط دون اخذ نسبة الزلازل من الاتجاه الاخر ولكن المصري اشترط باخذ نسبة30% من الزلازل في الاتجاهين في كل الحالات (Eqx+.3Eqy) 
-وبالتالي الحل باستخدام الكود المصري مش فيه مشاكل طالما ان المصمم التزم بكل factors المذكورة فيه -وعن نفسي جربت ده ف اكتر من مشروع ولقيت ان الفرق بسيط جدا في النتائج النهائية للحل بين المصري والامريكي ع الاخص وبين المصري واكتر من كود تاني بشكل عام 

وان شاء الله عن قريب هسجل بحث باسمي ف الجامعة في موضوع الفرق بين الكود المصري وباقي الكودات وممكن ارفع لحضراتكم نسخة منه


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 ديسمبر 2013)

Abeer Farouk قال:


> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *حضرتك عندك حق في موضوع النقل من الكودات ولكن تعقيبا علي كلام حضرتك فالكود المصري مش بالسوء للدرجة اللي ذكرتها وتعليقا ع كلام حضرتك اوضح بعض النقاط** :-*
> *اولا: الكود المصري فيه 2 منحني لطيف التجاوب واشترط استخدام المنحني الثاني في حالة المباني الساحلية وبالتالي منطقة زي شبه جزيرة سيناء هتتحل طبقا للمنحني الثاني وكده مفيش تعارض مع الكود الاوربي**-*
> ...


تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (5 أغسطس 2014)

ممكن نقل مشكلة TYPE1,2 هي مشروحة هنا بالأمثلة
http://mohamedabushady.blogspot.com/2013/10/earthquake-lateral-forces-according.html


----------



## enghassan555 (5 أغسطس 2014)

موضوع جميل للمناقشه وبلاش نضيعه فى خلافات شخصيه أنا من الذين يعملون بمصر واتنمنى أن أرى كود عربى ربما يكون هذا الكود الذى يجعلنا محترميين أمام العالم وموحدين فباالله عليكم عايزين فى يوم نشوف حاجه عربيه موحده وممكن يكون كود الخرسانه المسلحه ليه لا


----------



## Hazim Gad (5 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس انا طالب ومتابع فى المنتدى
وبالفعل سالت استاذ التصميم وهو فى جامعة من اعرق جامعات مصر وما كانت الاجابة الا ان القائمين على كود الاحمال هم مدريكن ذالك وهذه الاجابة لا تشفى صدرى .


----------

